# Sheep diapers?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Good morning sheep people 

I've been asked to make diapers to catch the manure from some weaned lambs. It's a research project to see how much feed is just passing through the digestive tract without being used and various ways to minimize loss.

Anyone here every used or seen such a thing? I've got one example, but it seems to be cumbersome and wouldn't allow the animal much freedom.

Ideas on material would be appreciated, too. Right now we're looking at medium to heavy canvas. (they're using meat breeds of sheep)


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok first let me be the first to say....odd.
That being said, research is a great thing. 
What you are proposing is done with dairy cows all the time by the feed dealers. Not the diaper thing, but they have buckets with screens that measure vulomes of material passed thru the digestive system of dairy in particular in order to devise feed that is better digested and so, save some money etc. One idea for the sheep....Their is something put on sheep to prevent and sometimes to fix prolapse. It is common in sheep to prolapse because they aren't meant to have multiple babies, normally. Different breeds are more problematic with birthing because of intense breeding. Sheep suppliers would know of this prolapse item. It might be just the thing for some ideas on how to attach this it. Good luck


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I just use a diaper with a hole cut in it for the tail. Some poop falls out, some stays in.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Check out products used for carriage horses. You might be able to come up with a design from one of their manure catchers that could be used on sheep. When I let a bottle lamb run through the house I use a disposable baby diaper. I don't even bother cutting a hole in it for the tail. However disposable diapers for a research project could become quite costly. A reusable and washable material would be best. I would think canvas would be a good choice. Maybe use canvas drop cloths. BTW, how many lambs are in the study?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm with Kesoaps. It just isn't Spring without a lamb or 2 running around here in the house with diapers on. In fact, that reminds me just 2 years ago, Tracy found a male lamb, almost dead out in the muddy/snow, covered in fact to the point that had it not been for our Maremma laying right over it,... Tracy just barely heard the bleeting. Brought it inside and cleaned it up. The mother rejected him because of his health defects. (Some may remember his brother was the silver Border Leicester my wife had high hopes for, ..that wound up with a broken neck somehow in our manger?) -go figure. His challenged brother is named "Danny" He wore diapers in the house and Tracy worked hard to save him. 

Once when Tracy had to take our girls for some school registration thing, she called home and told our son, to "take your little brother outside, take his diapers off of him and just let him run arund in the back yard for a while" The great thing about that statement was several mothers and a few kids were listening!!! It took my wife a second or 2 for it to sink in what she said. 

Danny now has his own fan club when we go do demonstrations! He's a big hit because he doesn't know to be afraid of dogs or kids grabbing him and hugging him. 

Just use people diapers, but DO CUT A HOLE for the tail, otherwise it will get poopy with that mustard looking lamb-poop. Unless you just dock the tail from the start. Females will be much easier for this, the males pee-er is just beyond the diaper unless you off-set it some. Good Luck!


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

The original poster said that the research project was dealing with weaned lambs. Weaned lambs should have functioning rumens and pop out pellets. Shouldn't be any yellow pottie pudding to worry about.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

mawalla said:


> The original poster said that the research project was dealing with weaned lambs. Weaned lambs should have functioning rumens and pop out pellets. Shouldn't be any yellow pottie pudding to worry about.



That's right mawalla, I guess I forgot. Although these past few years on occasion, I seem to recall I've had that yellow puddin problem from time to time. <just so my wife don't try to de-worm me again...!>


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. 
I'll try vet at the school....see about the prolapse things...but from looking at sites, i don't think they'll work. 
The horse idea is good, too. They generally attach to a saddle or harness but I could make something like a dog harness,perhaps.

canvas appears to the THE WINNER! Drop cloths great idea. strong,and cheap.
At first there will be 16, I believe. They'll have to see how feasible this all is.

This is a research project for scientific study looking to find more efficient feeds for sheep, so I need to collect ALL the manure. <sigh> Just sounds...yummy, doesn't it?


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

You probably won't want to eat any raisens for a while!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

they make dog diapers for females in heat. Everything is in the same configuration so maybe look at the ones for large breads. Something that fits a Newfoundland would fit most sheep. The prolapse spoons that I have seen fit inside a sheep and are then tied to the wool with string
Ann


----------

